# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Turing's Red Flag Law by Toby Walsh

## Airicist

Author - Toby Walsh

Article "Turing's Red Flag"

by Toby Walsh 
Communications of the ACM, Vol. 59 No. 7, Pages 34-37
July 2016

----------

